# Does anyone live near Habtoor House 3 on Sheikh Zayed Road?



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm moving over from the UK on the 23rd and was curious as to whether I'd be near anyone on here, and what the apartments or area was like.

Dan


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Sheikh Zayed Road is the main freeway between Dubai and Abu Dhabi, a 12 lane dual carriageway with 100kph speed limit (which is generally ignored). The section you'll be on has apartment, residential and hotel towers stretching maybe a kilometre or two on both sides of the freeway. Almost all are new buildings and the ground floor of many of them has restaurants, shops etc. It's between the original city and New Dubai so not a bad location for getting around. Metro runs past the door.


----------



## danpardy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!

If anyone's about in that area (apparently near the metroplex cinema) and is free sometime in the week of the 23rd, please PM me.

Ta,
Dan


----------



## Miss_Y (Jul 13, 2011)

hi, I've just received details of my accommodation too, it says I'll be in Habtoor House, behind Metropolitan Hotel..... has anyone heard of this? what's it like? 
I'll be moving the week of the 23rd too, I'm sure we'll meet lots of people doing the same thing


----------

